# Fairway Wood Question



## daclick (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello to all I am new here, my first post - of many I hope.

I shoot at about 90 and am improving steadily. I swing at around 100mph, for driving I was using a Taylormade XR05 with a regular shaft and have now just changed to a stiff shafted Cleveland Launcher which has stopped most wayward hits into the trees.

I tend to get a lot of height on the ball. Due to this I can hit my second hand Callaway War Bird 2 wood (13 deg. loft) around 200 yards off the fairway, I love this club but I can only hit it straight by countering a slice, otherwise it will be way right. I don't really slice any of my other shots.

This club has an Aldila firm flex shaft. 

What can I do with this club? Will changing the shaft help me or should I swap it for something else?

All input welcome.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Too stiff of a shaft will indeed cause a ball to the right. I just switched from stiff to xstiff and it took me a few days to adjust to the flex difference in the new club. I'm still not fully used to it, but its getting a lot better.

It its an xstiff or if it is any stiffer than the shaft in your launcher, that is probably the source of the issue. Shaft problems are difficult, because its so hard to demo different shafts unless you are a clubmaker and have access to a bunch of different shafts. See if you can find a local guy that will let you swap out a few shafts for a few bucks to find the one you like.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

CB is right, a flex that is to stiff will cause the ball to go right..but with that said, I must say, with your swing speed, a firm or even a stiff should be ideal for you.. Any time you have two different flexes in your woods, it will cause problems, because the flexes aren't consistant..try to kep the same flex in your clubs, if you can.

Also, since you just changed from a different flex, it may take a while to adjust, so that could be part of your problem.


----------



## daclick (Jun 21, 2007)

I mentioned the change of flex in the drivers to give an idea of my swing.

The Callaway has done this in my hands for a while now, I thought the shaft would be suited to me.

Not sure what to do, I'm thinking the best thing may be to pick up something like a Titleist 904F or 980F on ebay with a decent stiff shaft and try it out.

How much would re-shafting cost (in the UK)?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Do you have a Golf Smith or any golf stores near you, that has a launch monitor? If so, go there and hit some drivers, with various flexes, lofts, and kickpoints, and see if something works for you. It's a bad practice to buy before you try. As far as reshafting..don't know about the UK, but in the U.s, it's around $50 or so..


----------



## daclick (Jun 21, 2007)

I got a price of £59 for reshafting, I don't think its worth it.

I should be able to get something good on ebay with a decent stiff shaft for around £70.


----------

